# DUKE BOYZ STICKERS



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

i ordered some custom stickers from ebay almost a month ago and they finally came in. they look great and i will be ordering some different stuff from them soon.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

are they white w/ black outline? thats cool :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah they are white with a black outline, i'll post some pics of the install once completed. the ole brute might not be running but it'll look good


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

a few of the install plus a seat cover that i made over the weekend

































and a couple of it on my brothers brute


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome! :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

THAT is cool!


----------

